# best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI?



## nasacrugti (Aug 24, 2001)

i'm about to hit 50k miles and im about to change the gear oil in my tranny...any suggestion on the best out there...thanks!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI? (nasacrugti)*

I like the Valvoline synthetic. I've tried Amsoil. It was ok, but not any better than Valvoline. BTW, Valvoline meets more specifications than Mobil 1, so I'd stick with Valvoline.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI? (nasacrugti)*

Mobil 1


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI? (H2oVento)*

Make sure it says API GL-5 or MT-1, and that it's GL-4 compatible. I don't think Mobil 1 meets MT-1 specifications, and it's not GL-4 compatible. That's why I recommended Valvoline.
The other thing to verify is whether your tranny requires GL-4 performance level (I can't remember if ours does) because Mobil 1 states specifically "It should not be used in any *transmissions* requiring an engine oil or automatic transmission fluid, or GL-4 performance level."



[Modified by JettaRed, 7:39 PM 12-1-2001]


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI? (JettaRed)*

yeah, i have an O2J tranny, and the manual specificaly says you need GL-4 rated gear oil.


----------



## Fast16v (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI? (queue)*

I have heard good things about redline gear oil. 4 pints is all you need.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI? (Fast16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have heard good things about redline gear oil. 4 pints is all you need.[HR][/HR]​More like 2 quarts.
(j/k)


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI? (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have heard good things about redline gear oil. 4 pints is all you need.
More like 2 quarts.
(j/k)[HR][/HR]​Hmm first my 27 year old daughter can't read a tape measure "two marks past the 5' 4" mark Dad, now.... the basic "two cups=one pint, two pints=one quart" relationship seems to have broken down! Maybe there is a crisis of education in the US...assuming the quoted post came from the US. But then if it didn't, we'd be talking liters here, right!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI? (spitpilot)*

You do realize "j/k" means "just kidding", don't you?


----------



## jsbache (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI? (JettaRed)*

How do you add gear oil? OR should I have the dealer do it?


----------



## Project20v (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI? (nasacrugti)*

You'll need a special socket ($17--Snap On) And whatever brand you use, get a SYNTHETIC SAE 50 viscosity. Best yet go to VW and get 3 QTS. GL-4.......


[Modified by Project20v, 8:02 AM 12-9-2001]


----------



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI? (Project20v)*

redline, GL-4, MT-90 but check with REDLINE apps for you car (MTL vs MT) . THis stuff is liquid ball bearings for the GERMAN car, doesn't work in Italian gearboxes though.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: best gear oil for a 5 speed mk4 GTI? (Project20v)*

*DO NOT use SAE 50!* Use G50 SAE 75W90. Details: http://cory.charltonfamily.org/gti/vwtechcontent/vwpdf/v000003.pdf 
Again, Valvoline synthetic is good and easy to find. Red Line makes good products as well. You need a 17mm allen wrench or hex socket--not easy to find, but I think Pep Boys carry them. You can always go get whatever you need here: http://www.zelenda.com/ 
It also helps to have a gear oil pump or a long hose to refill with. The plug to drain is on the bottom of the transmission (17mm hex) and to refill is on the front bottom of the tranny on the drivers side.



[Modified by JettaRed, 10:14 AM 12-8-2001]


----------

